#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Iron Oxalate or Ferric Oxalate conversion coating.

## junior1505

Dear Experts,
We are in search of the process of the Iron Oxalate conversion coating process for stainless steel.  This would also involve our search for the suppliers for Iron or Ferric Oxalate.
Can anyone guide or suggest a supplier for the Oxalate conversion coating in India?
This is for the cold forging of the stainless steels.


Regards.See More: Iron Oxalate or Ferric Oxalate conversion coating.

----------

